# Adventskerzen brennen nach Datum automatisch 1..2..3..4



## Gast (10. Dez 2003)

Hallo Profis,

hat jemand einen Vorschlag win man einen
Adventskranz in einer webseite auf  Automatik "
einstellen kann.
Meine so mit einer Echtzeit dass jeden Adventssonntag
eine Kerze mehr leuchtet.
Würde mich auf Infos freuen.

MfG
Franz
rominger@web.de


----------



## me.toString (11. Dez 2003)

Versuchs mal mit JavaScript ... aber dann bist du hier falsch ... schau in das letzte Forum ( JavaScript ).


----------

